# What are your favorite drills?



## Drifter (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey everyone,

 I was just wondering what some of your favorite knife drills were. This isn't art specific, and if you've come up with your own drills, please post them along with explanations. 

 Some of my favorites:

 Sumbrada (great with one person armed, one person unarmed, working on limb destructions)
 Hubud Lubud
 Picking/Butting
 Palasut
 Banda-Banda (sp?)
 Sumkite

 Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 4, 2005)

I like drills that are incredably simplistic, so that you can get out of the drill ASAP and into live play and scenario work.

I know that is sort of a broad answer, though, so I'll add more later.

 :ultracool


----------



## arnisador (Apr 11, 2005)

This could be a good thread if we get some good drills posted.

It's simple, but I like the Modern Arnis "flow" exercise. I also like the way Sayoc Kali structures its drills--successful attack, attack and defense, attack-defense--successful attack, etc.

I like palusut-style drills. I think they're good, but...I also just plain like the rhythm of them!


----------

